# Pictures of my M3!



## motoyen (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey guys here are some pictures of my E30 M3. I recently installed the smoked headlights and smoked tails. Not bad for a 16 year old car with 100K miles on her eh? More pictures can bee seen on my site. Cheers, Anthony.

More pictures here.


----------



## treadman (Jul 11, 2003)

Real nice and clean looking.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I really like your photo composition, but it looks like your highlights got washed out in the light. Just a quick photo critique.

I love the car, though. :thumbup: Every time I see an E30 M3, it makes me want to get mine back together ASAP. Sigh...


----------



## motoyen (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey Jetfire can you explain what you mean about the photo? I'm just getting into photography and would love any tips. If you have a chance can you take a look at the other pics I have on my site and let me know what you think. I use a canon S230 but so far I shoot in automatic mode because I really don't know exactly how to use all the options. Thanks!

my gallery


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I've seen some of your other photos before. They look great! 

Take a look at the white areas of your photos. Particularly in areas like the corner of the trunklid, do you see how there isn't any detail at all? The "whiteness" of that spot just washed out all of the actual image that you're trying to capture. That's what I mean. Otherwise, I like the way you set up the photo and the backdrop.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Another good spot to point out what I mean is the white areas on the wall behind your car in the bottom photo. If you were to look at a histogram of the photo, you'd see the graph maxed out at the high end.


----------



## motoyen (Mar 19, 2003)

I see what you mean. I need to study more about photography because right now I have everything set on automatic. I wish I knew how to use all the settings on my camera.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

motoyen said:


> I see what you mean. I need to study more about photography because right now I have everything set on automatic. I wish I knew how to use all the settings on my camera.


 The good news is that you have a good eye for setting up the shots. They really look great and the car looks awesome as well. :thumbup:

See if you can take the same shots at different times of day, like early morning or afternoon/evening. You can get some great light in those conditions. Certain filters can also make a difference. Your camera doesn't have a ton of adjustability in it, but you can probably make some big improvements just by playing around with it.


----------



## crewcialmark (Oct 4, 2003)

*Nice Ride*

Now thats a BEAUTY.....


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

:yummy:


----------

